# Jet Diver Colors



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Started getting serious about central basin trolling the last few years and was just curious on others opinions on the color of jet divers and dipsys.
I am using silver and pink/silver #30 jets and silver and purple #0 dipsys.
Anyone have any ideas I am looking to pick up a few more jets when I use the planer boards, I usualy pull small spoons 5-6' behind these. Thanks,


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I prefer to use the Green, Black or Clear in the 20 & 30 size. Although puple and black has been productive as well. I'll usually see what's working best for any given day and then try to duplicate it.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I find the metalics can reduce hook-ups in clear water on sunny days, so I've gone to black & clear for both Jets and Dipsys. 

Good luck and come on Spring


----------



## SKIPNSKUL (Apr 14, 2004)

Ditto on the green ,black,and clear colors on jets.If you go with the clear jets check for leaks as the clear ones seem to not be sealed as good.On the dipsies,black or clear are good and the earlier orange and lime or dark green work well in dirty water.Most times any chrome on the dipsy or jet has been counterproductive for me on Erie do to the water clarity.I would rather the fish be attracted to the business end of things than the diver.Good Luck, Mike


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

We run clear -kellygreen -black .We also run one color per side .for example all green on starboard - clear or black on port side .I also number each dipsy 0,1,2,3, to match the rod and numbered rod holder this way some one new can set the rods in the holders and not get them mixed up.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Numbering seems unimportant but when you're having a chinesse fire drill, and all but 1 Dipsy is ready to be reset, and you've got 50' of line out to the Dipsy before you know for sure which one you're setting, you'll be glad the rod is numbered. 

If you don't want to number the rods permanantly, use a size 10 rubber band(0 to 3) as your numbering. 

We number the rods the Dipsys and the holders. 

When numbering Dipsys weigh them first. They vary quite a bit. Use the heaviest for the down Dipsys and the lightest for the highest. Just lets them work a little better / easier.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

I have heard that most charter captains (and those that I've talked to) have gone to all black. So... I painted all my dipseys and jets flat black last spring. I used them all last year and feel that my catch was increased because of it. The theory is that the mettalic colors let off such a bright flash in the clear water that it may actually "spook" the fish. Don't know 'bout that but if you notice on a bright sunny day the flash in the water when you have a mettalic dipsey in the water, just below the surface, there is quite a large flash... so the theory makes sense to me.
The good thing about painting 'em black is that you can buy the cheapest dipsey on the shelf (they vary in price according to colors), take 'em home, sand 'em a bit and paint 'em up. I use flat black rustoleum. As long as you sand them lightly before painting the paint holds up really well. No need for me to repaint any of them for this season.
Oh yeah, I don't bother to use the rings anymore. I run 'em without and attain the depth I desire quite easily. (30# PowerPro braided line).


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I pretty much use black and clear, but I will throw out some colored ones (green or orange), every now and then to test the waters. Dick's had their orange ones on clearance for $7 a few weeks ago, so I bought a bunch of them.

There's been a few times that I couldn't get fish going on anything that i tried, so I threw out a couple of glow Dipsys and had an instant firedrill going.

The rings go right in the trash, and all Dipsys are modified for easier tripping before I use them.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

OK I'll bite ... how do you modify them for easy tripping.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Going to mark my rods and holders this year with electrical tape. (since I used to be an electrician) Black, red, blue for starboard and brown, orange, yellow for port. People should be able to recognize colors pretty easy I think. As long as I set them up initially with the right dipsy settings, should be no mistakes.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Het, wasn't it you that got that grab bag last year with those "other" divers? I imagine you tried them, are the dipsy's better?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> OK I'll bite ... how do you modify them for easy tripping.


There was forum member that posted the tip a few years ago. I tried it on one Dipsy and couldn't believe the difference it made. I came home and did the whole bucketful immediately afterwards.

Most Dipsys these days have a nut on one side of the tripping 'chamber' (although i still find some for sale that don't). Take out the adjustment screw, and drill out the side that the screw goes through first (the side opposite the nut), so that the screw can pass through it easily. Add a small lock washer to the screw before you re-insert it into the Dipsy. Take a small piece of 120 grit sandpaper, fold it, and run it in between the flaps where the trip rod sits. Three or four times is plenty. If you do it too much, you'll ruin the Dipsy, and you've just made yourself a $12 paperweight.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Hey Het, wasn't it you that got that grab bag last year with those "other" divers? I imagine you tried them, are the dipsy's better?


Yes it was. I'm not a big fan of the Walkers. I've bought some and used them, and I'll stick with the Dipsys any day of the week. I find their marketing ploys and customer service shady, at best.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I ran both last year, and seemed to have better luck with the dipseys. The Walkers did not run as true as the dipsey - you would get a dancing rod tip, which to me indicated they weren't running true in the water.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Good deal. I thought you may have had something more involved up your sleeve.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Anybody else out there been using the slide divers?
I've been using them exclusively for about 3 years now and really like them. A little cumbersome to set but with the ability to set my rig as far back from the diver as I want seemed worth it. But I haven't tried a side by side comparison yet. Anybody else have any input on them.
Triple-J


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

paint everything black and be done with it. i did paint one dipsy metallic copper over the winter that im going to try this year, only because copper was such a good color last year, all year. if it doesn't work. paint it black again.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

As far as colors go the stones said it best paint it black.
Triple-J


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Triple-J
I picked up a set of slide divers at the Sporty show last year and I really like them. That's all I ran last year. The ability to vary the leader length is awesome. I even ran plugs off of them on the #6 setting. Almost like a submerged side planer.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all the information, What is a slide planer I'm reading about in these replies?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.slidediver.com/


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

EPB said:


> Thanks again everyone for all the information, What is a slide planer I'm reading about in these replies?


Het's got it...it's a slide diver not a slide planer...me thinks that was just a characterization. Or a dipsey for that matter...!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Any one tried Kastaway's magnetic disc diver?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Any one tried Kastaway's magnetic disc diver?



ShortDrift tried one out last year. It worked decently, but he had to cut the magnet down to get it to release easily. They also don't plane out to the side near as far as a Dipsy. They also cost about $15.

On another note, I saw Kastaway Kulis on one of those court shows last week.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

peerlessfisherman said:


> Triple-J
> I picked up a set of slide divers at the Sporty show last year and I really like them. That's all I ran last year. The ability to vary the leader length is awesome. I even ran plugs off of them on the #6 setting. Almost like a submerged side planer.


Perhaps I'm missing something, but couldn't you put any sized leader you want on a Dipsy Diver too? I picked up one of the Slide Divers on clearance at Gander Mountain last year. It looked to me like you were supposed to permanently affix it you your rod...the directions that came with it were unclear to me...but other than that it seemed exactly like a Dipsey Diver. And if you put an enormous leader on there, how in the heck would you net the fish?

I liked the release on it, and it seemed to track well, and we pulled a few fish on it out of Avon one evening. I just didn't like the fact that it had to be permanently affixed to a rod. Then I got the bright idea to put a barrel swivel on the front end (just like the back end). Is that what everyone else does?

Those new slide Diver Lite Bite look interesting, but they are 20 bucks a pop!

*Also, regarding the Walker Divers...*

They had a problem with the solder on the rings on the back...they changed the design now, it has a type of swivel there. A rep at the Boat Show told me that all you had to do was call Walker, and tell them you lost a fish on your original diver (due to the ring breaking) and that they would send you a replacement Diver *and* a swivel to retrofit your current diver. I've yet to give them a call myself though.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

You can't put a swivel in front of the slide diver because it won't slide. When setting a long leader you just pull the line through it to the desired length. The clamping system holds that length until it releases. Then the diver slides down to the swivel. Makes netting fish quite easy. Yes you do have to leave it affixed to the rod. They worked especially well with harnesses. I ran the harnesses 20-30ft behind the diver.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something, but couldn't you put any sized leader you want on a Dipsy Diver too? I picked up one of the Slide Divers on clearance at Gander Mountain last year. It looked to me like you were supposed to permanently affix it you your rod...the directions that came with it were unclear to me...but other than that it seemed exactly like a Dipsey Diver. And if you put an enormous leader on there, how in the heck would you net the fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Slide Divers have a tube that your line runs through. When the mechanism is tripped, it slides down your line. Hence the name.

In regards to the Walkers:
Me and ShortDrift were told the same thing at the boat show. I called Walker a few days later, and told him of my broken split rings. I was told that Walker was standing behind their products 100&#37;, and that they were aware of the problem, and that it only happened during a very brief run of the first batch of Divers. He told me that Walker was sending out new pieces for the broken ones, and also sending a new Walker to anyone that had a broken one for their time and troubles. I received mine a few days later. ShortDrift then called Walker, and spoke to the same guy (Darren). Ron was told by Darren that they weren't sending out any Divers, and he was pretty much SOL.

It seems like a very odd practice, to me.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> There was forum member that posted the tip a few years ago. I tried it on one Dipsy and couldn't believe the difference it made. I came home and did the whole bucketful immediately afterwards.
> 
> Most Dipsys these days have a nut on one side of the tripping 'chamber' (although i still find some for sale that don't). Take out the adjustment screw, and drill out the side that the screw goes through first (the side opposite the nut), so that the screw can pass through it easily. Add a small lock washer to the screw before you re-insert it into the Dipsy. Take a small piece of 120 grit sandpaper, fold it, and run it in between the flaps where the trip rod sits. Three or four times is plenty. If you do it too much, you'll ruin the Dipsy, and you've just made yourself a $12 paperweight.


I also heard about this a couple years ago. I did the same as Het and have been doing it to all my dipsey's ever since. It really makes a difference!
One other thing I'm thinking of doing is using a postal scale (I have access to one) to weigh all my dipsey's and filing the lead weight to make them all the same weight. I am also thinking about epoxying the "dial" on the bottom to a permanent setting... as the adjustment screw seems to loosen as the dipsey gets older. Anybody else do this?


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

peerlessfisherman said:


> You can't put a swivel in front of the slide diver because it won't slide. When setting a long leader you just pull the line through it to the desired length. The clamping system holds that length until it releases. Then the diver slides down to the swivel. Makes netting fish quite easy. Yes you do have to leave it affixed to the rod. They worked especially well with harnesses. I ran the harnesses 20-30ft behind the diver.


Ahh I see! I thought they were just a Dipsy Clone with a slightly different set-up. It came with a tiny instruction card, and I didn't understand the whole "Slide" concept. Don't I feel like an idiot now.    

Do you still use a Fluoro or mono leader then? Or do you just attach the harness/spoon/crank directly to the braid?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyeangler1 said:


> I am also thinking about epoxying the "dial" on the bottom to a permanent setting... as the adjustment screw seems to loosen as the dipsey gets older. Anybody else do this?


I used JB Weld and glued a bunch in my most common settings-3 1/2-1 3/4-and Zero. I've lost a few base plates and weights while trolling before, so I figured why not.

I also keep a few unglued ones in the boat just in case.

I never thought about the weight differences. It has me curious, now, so today I'm going to break out the scale and see how much they differ.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Ahh I see! I thought they were just a Dipsy Clone with a slightly different set-up. It came with a tiny instruction card, and I didn't understand the whole "Slide" concept.



Who woulda thought that a device named 'Slide Diver' would actually slide and dive.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

When I'm running a harness I don't use a leader. Most of my harnesses are quite long. When I'm running spoons I use a snubber and a fluorocarbon leader. Also, when I bought mine at the Sporty show last year they came with 2 different size rings and 2 different weights.1 ring is the same as a dipsey ring and the other one is larger. Not sure about the weights compared to dipsey's. Now I'm curious, I'll have to weigh them.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Who woulda thought that a device named 'Slide Diver' would actually slide and dive.


Ouch...!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I usually run a 6ft leader on my slide divers, 6 to 10 on dipseys if I ever use them. Usually florocarbon. Don't waste my money on snubbers, if you're rigged right you don't need them, not even for salmon. I like the slide divers just because I can run my baits 6ft or 60ft behind them if I want, with pretty much the same dive depths as you can get with a dipsey. I see they have replaceable weights for them now so you can lighten them up if you want, should be really interesting for the steelhead.

Triple-J


----------

